# Baling needed for 5 acres



## AKAAlia (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope it is okay to post this here...we are central OH (Columbus, 43223) and need to have about 5 acres baled. Round bales would be great, we;re open to squares too. Easy access from main road. It's hypermature of course but that's okay by us.

Jean

Riverwind Equine 
2861 Climie Road
Columbus, OH 43223


----------

